# Check this guy out!



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Wanted to post a couple quick pictures and see what you all thought of this buckling!! His name is Mr. Congeniality and was 5 weeks old yesterday. He was a twin from a FF, teats are 2x2. He weighed in today around 27lbs. Is this a good weight? He has the best personality, hence where his name comes from! But let me hear it!!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice with nice soft eyes!


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes I love the tan he has around his eyes. That's the only place he has it! I'm just hoping he gets wider!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, his weight is real good for his age.

He looks decent, does he have a split scrotum?

He has nice color and a bit of attitude with that doe, LOL.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm going to investigate the scrotum more today because I have noticed that it seems to be split a little, but I was unsure if maybe it wad a growing thing as well. The doe he's grtting an attitude with is his mother!!!! Haha typical kid!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I love the attitude with his mom, some boys think they are so macho! We have a weaned wether who was fussing with his mom through the gate this morning, she just laid there ignoring him, it was quite funny. Boys...

I really like your paint boy, I think he's a nice looking kid! I'd definitely keep an eye on the scrotum, and check the ABGA rules to make sure he falls into the acceptable category, especially if your going to use him for breeding classes or breeding of quality vs. market.
My kids had one last year that had a bit of a split, but it wasn't bad enough to knock him out of competition. I think they actually do give a decent amount of leadway with the split, like up to 1" split I believe?


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to check the scrotum yet, it's hay baling week here!!! JOY!!! Lol but when I go up to feed this evening I will for sure check it out!! This guy is the sweetest though, I swear he's been friendly since the moment he was born!! Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

At least you are baling hay, we have to work on finding some decent quality hay this summer to put up for kidding season! Our hay that we regularly buy is fine, but IMO we need better hay for late pregnancy/early weeks of nursing 

Bucks tend to be that way! Right now we have 3 young bucks - all are right at 4mo. 1 of them thinks he needs his own herd of girls RIGHT NOW, but they are all very friendly, sweet boys. 2 of them we've only had for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Brittany89 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hay baling is over.. well for about 3 days lol I looked this guy over the other day and his teats are actually 1x1 but one side seems to have a questionable extra. Seems to be seperate but I'm going to be keeping my eye on it. No split scrotum. My other buck kid is the one with 1x1 teats. I'm anxious to see if that buck catches up with this guy in size...I kinda like him better shhhhhh lol


----------

